Ask HN: What are you trying to learn right now? - krrishd
======
dineshkapoor27
Docker and Kubernetes...just beginning it.

------
mindcrime
Too many things, but offhand some stuff that's on my queue:

R

Prolog

Deep Learning

Reinforcement Learning

Symbolic Regression

Abductive Inference

Semantic Networks

Case Based Reasoning

boning up on graph algorithms

Ansible

etc.

------
xrange
FreeCAD

